# Steinwald



## 3cinos (2. Juli 2008)

Hallo,
hat jemand Tipps für ne traillastige Tour im Steinwald?
Vorab vielen Dank.


----------



## franzam (2. Juli 2008)

3cinos schrieb:


> Hallo,
> hat jemand Tipps für ne traillastige Tour im Steinwald?
> Vorab vielen Dank.



Wann? Wieviele km? Wie schwer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBoberpfalz.de (2. Juli 2008)

Denkt aber daran, dass man in einen Naturpark unterwegs ist denn man noch mit dem Bike befahren kann. Verhaltet euch auch bitte so, dass man auch in den nächsten Jahren ohne Einschränkung durch den Naturpark Steinwald fahren kann. Blockierte Räder, Fahren abseits der Weg, .... müssen nicht sein. Wer wirklichen Spaß haben will um möglichst schnell Bergab zufahren und dabei kräftig durch geschüttelt werden will ist auf der Downhill-Strecke am Ochsenkopf richtig.

In diesem Sinne viel Spaß beim Biken.


----------



## LB Jörg (2. Juli 2008)

MTBoberpfalz.de schrieb:


> Denkt aber daran, dass man in einen Naturpark unterwegs ist denn man noch mit dem Bike befahren kann. Verhaltet euch auch bitte so, dass man auch in den nächsten Jahren ohne Einschränkung durch den Naturpark Steinwald fahren kann. Blockierte Räder, Fahren abseits der Weg, .... müssen nicht sein. Wer wirklichen Spaß haben will um möglichst schnell Bergab zufahren und dabei kräftig durch geschüttelt werden will ist auf der Downhill-Strecke am Ochsenkopf richtig.
> 
> In diesem Sinne viel Spaß beim Biken.




Also der Beitrag mag zwar ansich richtig sein, macht dich aber durch die schreibweise sehr unsympatisch.
Aber fallst du des nicht bist, also unsympatisch, dann solltest du dir in so einem Forum eine andere nicht so in vornherein alle über einen Kamm scherende Art zu schreiben aneignen.

Er fährt ein CC Bike Cannandale Raven und keinen DH-ler (wie ich) und des macht deinen Beitrag mal so richtig überflüssig und beanwortet in keierweise seine Frage die er gestellt hat

Und ich fahre ja jetzt seit 22Jahren im Steinwald mit dem Mountainbike rum und hatte noch nie irgendwelche Probleme mit dem Thema Radfahren auf Singletrails im Steinwald.

@3cinos: Die Franzamfrage ist jetzt noch der entscheidende Fakt, weil mehr wie 900 gemütliche Hm´s bekomme ich zur Zeit net auf die Reihe.
Und im Steinwald sind eigentlich alle Wege schön zu fahren, selbst die anspruchsvollen.

G.


----------



## DrecksBecks (2. Juli 2008)

Also ich bin fürs Rauchverbot!


----------



## LB Jörg (2. Juli 2008)

DrecksBecks schrieb:


> Also ich bin fürs Rauchverbot!






G.


----------



## MTBoberpfalz.de (2. Juli 2008)

LB JÃ¶rg schrieb:


> Er fÃ¤hrt ein CC Bike Cannandale Raven und keinen DH-ler (wie ich) und des macht deinen Beitrag mal so richtig Ã¼berflÃ¼ssig und beanwortet in keierweise seine Frage die er gestellt hat
> 
> Und ich fahre ja jetzt seit 22Jahren im Steinwald mit dem Mountainbike rum und hatte noch nie irgendwelche Probleme mit dem Thema Radfahren auf Singletrails im Steinwald.
> 
> ...



Dann drÃ¼ck mal fÃ¼r die nÃ¤chsten 22 Jahre feste die .
Hab leider viel mit den ForstÃ¤mter Beruflich zu tun und treffe sehr oft auf meinen Touren leider auf bekannte Kundengesichter.

So, dann bist du das der sein Bike immer Bergauf schiebt und einen Helm am Unterarm rum hÃ¤ngen hat!  Dann hab ich dich ja schon Ã¶fters im Steinwald gesehen!

Forum? Ein Forum ist genau fÃ¼r so was da!
Man kann auch ohne DH-ler quer durch den Wald fahren!

Ein Beispiel vom letzten Wochenende.
Abfahrt von Schneeberg mit einem Unbekannte mit dem ich mich Bergauf etwas Unterhalten habe. Ein Bike fÃ¼r 3.000â¬ und traut sich nicht die Vorderbremse (Bremsscheiben) zu ziehen. Vor jeder Kurve und sogar am Asphalt stÃ¤ndig blockiertes Hinterrad. Wenn alle so auf den Wegen unterwegs wÃ¤ren, dann gibt es frÃ¼her oder spÃ¤ter genau so wie in den Alpen Wegverbote fÃ¼r FahrrÃ¤der aller Art. Im Bayerischen Wald gibt es Fahrverbote schon seit einigen Jahren!


----------



## LB Jörg (2. Juli 2008)

MTBoberpfalz.de schrieb:


> Dann drück mal für die nächsten 22 Jahre feste die .
> Hab leider viel mit den Forstämter Beruflich zu tun und treffe sehr oft auf meinen Touren leider auf bekannte Kundengesichter.
> 
> Forum? Ein Forum ist genau für so was da!
> Man kann auch ohne DH-ler quer durch den Wald fahren!



Die Försterproblematik ist mir durchaus bekannt...haben ja in Ebnath selber den schlimmsten.
Aber dafür gibt es extra Thraeds hier im Forum, sonnst könnte man bei fast jedem Thema hier, unten deinen Beitrag reinkopieren.


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (2. Juli 2008)

Wegverbote ... solangs net kontrolliert wird doch egal ... die meisten sind eh net rechtmässig

blockiertes HR ... was ist das im Vergleich zu nem Timberjack der metertiefe furchen durch den wald zieht?


----------



## 3cinos (3. Juli 2008)

@franzam,
bin mit dem CC-Hardtail (kein Cannondale) unterwegs.
Profil: <70km, <2500Hm (kommt möglicherweise nicht zusammen), <25% Steigung, traillastig (bergauf/ab, Wurzeln, Steine, flow, max S2,5), zum entspannen Schotter, tragen, schöne Fleckerl (was für's Auge), gute Einkehr (was für'n Gaumen).
Grobe Logistik: Evtl. Start in Windischeschenbach, an der Waldnaab entlang, über die Muckenthaler Weiher, Plößberg, Weißenstein, Katzentrögel, die ganzen Felsen im Westen, ................... und irgendwie zurück zum Startpunkt. Das Ganze nach o. g. Kriterien sinnvoll verbunden.

@MTBoberpfalz.de
Fichtelgebirge war am Montag, da gab#s keine Beschwerden. Ich weiß meine Bremsen richtig einzusetzen, arrangiere mich i. d. R. mit den Rotsocken, fahre Touren unter der Woche (Spaßfaktor steigt, Probleme minimiert) und werde den Steinwald so verlassen, wie ich ihn angetroffen habe........und hoffentlich wieder befahren, wenn es mir gefallen hat.........


----------



## MTBoberpfalz.de (3. Juli 2008)

Start in Windischeschenbach???
Kommst du aus Windisch???

Windischeschenbach - Polier - Johannisthal - Waldnaabtal - Tannenlohe - Kornthan - Fuchsmühl - Hackelstein - Marktredwitzer Haus - Burgruine Weißenstein - Oberpfalzturm - Pfaben - Erbendorf - Krummennaab - Trautenberg - Naabdemenreuth - Berg - Windischeschenbach = ca. 60km


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (3. Juli 2008)

Mittlerweile dann natürlich zum empfehlen:
.....Pfaben - Radweg - Grötschenreuth - Erbendorf.....

G.


----------



## Kistenbiker (3. Juli 2008)

MTBoberpfalz.de schrieb:


> Forum? Ein Forum ist genau für so was da!
> Man kann auch ohne DH-ler quer durch den Wald fahren!
> 
> Ein Beispiel vom letzten Wochenende.
> Abfahrt von Schneeberg mit einem Unbekannte mit dem ich mich Bergauf etwas Unterhalten habe. Ein Bike für 3.000 und traut sich nicht die Vorderbremse (Bremsscheiben) zu ziehen. Vor jeder Kurve und sogar am Asphalt ständig blockiertes Hinterrad. Wenn alle so auf den Wegen unterwegs wären, dann gibt es früher oder später genau so wie in den Alpen Wegverbote für Fahrräder aller Art. Im Bayerischen Wald gibt es Fahrverbote schon seit einigen Jahren!




Typisch Geld wie heu und Fahrtechnik eines 6 jährigen..... dann lieber an Freerider mit Gefühl auf der Bremse.
Wer macht da wohl mehr Schaden im Wald?? und was (CC vs. DH) trifft man öffter?

Zum Tema zurück:
Jeden Dienstag um 18:30 Uhr fahren ca. 10 - 12 Leute verschiedene Runden rund um Erbendorf......alles dabei vom HT - Fr ca. 2 Stunden und dann noch a gemütliche Halbe 
Treffpunkt: Mariensäule in Erbsendorf


----------



## The_Ralle (3. Juli 2008)

@3cinos
Hi - du brauchst ne traillastige Tour im Steigerwald?
Genau sowas fahren wir heute Abend.
Treffpunkt 18:29 Uhr in Knetzgau am EuroRast-Rastplatz an der Autobahnausfahrt - auf dem Schotterparkplatz gegenüber von der Tankstelle.

Strecke: Steigerwald rauf und runter hinter Zell am Ebersberg. Trails, steile
Hänge, Baumstammbrücken über Schluchten, Rundholzüberfahrten in die Kehren der Trails mit reingebaut usw usw...
Das ganze ist auch einsichtlich auf www.steigerwaldbiker.de - Touren - Sonntags - 22.06.08 - Trial - dann einfach die GPS-Daten abrufen

Gruß
Ralle

p.s. falls du dich uns heut anschließen möchtest, dann bitte Bescheid geben!!


----------



## fraenkster (3. Juli 2008)

was ich noch empfehlen kann, wenn du in die naehe von neustadt an der waldnaab bzw. floss kommst: der doost 
aber aufpassen - momentan sind da a paar baeume quer :/
aber spass machts 
und zum thema brotzeit: am wochenend is zoigl beim gloser in windischeschenbach. sehr zu empfehlen


----------



## MTBoberpfalz.de (3. Juli 2008)

Seitensprung zur Kösseine

Wanderparkplatz Pfaben  Zipfeltannenfelsen  Saubadfelsen  Waldhaus  Reiseneggerfelsen  Wolfslohe  Schwarzlohe  Harlachberg  Rehbühl  Schindellohe  Dreihäuser  Langentheilen  Heuberg  Schurbach  Wanderparkplatz Kössain  Pfalzstein  Kösseinebrunnen  Kösseinenhaus (Kösseine 945m)  Müllersbuche  Schwarzenreuth  Neusorg  Pullenreuth  Arnoldsreuth  Glassschleif  Dachsfelsen  Hubertfelsen  Zipfeltanne - Pfaben

Die Tour führt vorbei am Waldhaus durch den Steinwald runter in die Waldershofer Senke. Dort überquert man über eine im Wald versteckte schmale Fußgängerbrücke die Bahnlinie Bayreuth  Marktredwitz und erwischt einen Blick auf einen ca. 550m langen Eisenbahn-tunnel. Im Anschluss schraubt man sich langsam über Neben- und Forststraßen rauf auf den 945m hohen Kösseinengipfel. Über eine kurze steinige Abfahrt die von einer rasanten Abfahrt auf einer breiten Forststraßen gefolgt wieder, geht es erneut durch die Waldershofer Senke zurück durch den Steinwald zurück zum Ausgangspunkt.

GPS-Daten
Höhenprofil


----------



## Stawold_Bou (4. Juli 2008)

The_Ralle schrieb:


> @3cinos
> Hi - du brauchst ne traillastige Tour im Steigerwald?
> Genau sowas fahren wir heute Abend.
> Treffpunkt 18:29 Uhr in Knetzgau am EuroRast-Rastplatz an der Autobahnausfahrt - auf dem Schotterparkplatz gegenüber von der Tankstelle.
> ...





ou mann
na, wennst automobilerweise drei stunden früher losfährst könnst dann auch im STEIGERWALD sein...

aber bleib lieber im STEINWALD!!

@MTBoberpfalz.de
Steinwald mit FullFace am lenker und raufschieben-hmmm-fast schon peinlich...
das sollte eigentlich keiner von uns gewesen sein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (4. Juli 2008)

Wobei ein Fullfacehelm egal ob Trail oder Forststraße immer eine positive Sicherheitssache ist.
Das einzige was dagegenspricht ist die unlust sowas aufzusetzen.
Außerdem war ich ein paarmal mit meinem Leichtfullfacehelm im Steinwald dieses Jahr unterwegs.
Da dieser fast die gleiche durchlüftung hat wie ein normaler.
Und wenns mal länger bergauf geht kann man ihn ja gut übern Lenker hängen

G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (4. Juli 2008)

argument! 
obwohl der fullface dann doch noch mehr gerechtfertigt ist, wenn das hauptaugenmerk auf spezial-projekten liegt...

und da bist ja du dann eigentlich der ansprechpartner schlechthin


----------



## franzam (4. Juli 2008)

Kistenbiker schrieb:


> Zum Tema zurück:
> Jeden Dienstag um 18:30 Uhr fahren ca. 10 - 12 Leute verschiedene Runden rund um Erbendorf......alles dabei vom HT - Fr ca. 2 Stunden und dann noch a gemütliche Halbe
> Treffpunkt: Mariensäule in Erbsendorf



des klingt ja mal vernünftig... wenn ich wieder mehr Zeit hab werd ich da auch mal aufkreuzen


----------



## Vietze (5. Juli 2008)

Servus!

Also wir fahren in letzter Zeit öfters mal folgende Route:

Wir lassen uns zum Marktredwitzer Haus fahren, von da aus zur Burgruine, dann O-Turm mit anschließender Abfahrt bis Erbendorf oder wo auch immer du wohnst. 

Bis nach Pfaben gehts meist über den Naturlehrpfad, ab dem Waldhaus hast du dann 2 Möglichkeiten:
Entweder gleich rechts vom Wildgehege runter, ist nicht so anspruchsvoll, aber schnell oder den "normalen" Weg weiter rechts und dann eben wieder in den mit Steinen und Wurzlen gespickten Weg zum Parkplatz.

Der Uphill ist nicht lang, aber für mich als mehr oder minder Anfänger reichts derzeit 
Die Anfahrt zum Rawatzer Haus über die Poppenreuther Rennstrecke spar ich mir für später auf...

Stawold_Bou, alias Maggus:
Wenn du mal in Thumsenreuth bist könntest du mir Bescheid geben, ich würd gern mal ne Runde mit dir fahren und a bissl schwafeln und so


----------



## 3cinos (15. Juli 2008)

Hallo,

danke für euere Tipp's.
Habe heute den Steinwald wie folgt unter die Stollen genommen:
Windischeschenbach-Waldnaab-Falkenberg-Muckenthaler Weihergebiet-Voitenthan-Hackelstein-Marktredwitzer Haus (Pause mit Zoigl)-Weißenstein-Oberpfalzturm-Saubadfelsen-Vogelfelsen-Hubertfelsen-Pfaben-Grötschenreuth-Krummennaab-Windischeschenbach. 70km, 1300Hm.
Landschaftlich schöne Tour. Knackiger war's allerdings im Fichtelgebirge. Die Trails im Bereich Oberpfalzturm-Grötschenreuth haben mir gut gefallen. War ein schöner Tag mit Genuß.


----------



## tri4me (29. Juli 2008)

Du findest ne Menge Touren in und um den Steinwald auf der Page

www.flow-rider.de

Von Traillastig bis Trekking ist alles dabei.

Ansonsten sind die Di-Abend-Runden in Erbendorf echt zu empfehlen. Es geht da häufig durch den Steinwald.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (29. Juli 2008)

hmmm, ist bekannt, wer die seite gemacht hat bzw. macht?? muss ja wohl einer ausm nachbardorf sein...
gefällt mir, der mensch spricht mir öfters mal aus der seele


----------



## Kistenbiker (13. August 2008)

Mal den Steinwald wieder hoch holen




tri4me schrieb:


> .
> 
> Ansonsten sind die Di-Abend-Runden in Erbendorf echt zu empfehlen. Es geht da häufig durch den Steinwald.



Dabei muß man aber aufpassen wer den Weg aussucht 
[nächsten Di nehm ich mal ne Bodenprobe ......weißt schon warum  ]

Außerdem wird da immer viel mehr bergauf als bergab gefahren 

Ne ist immer wieder gut, auch wenns Wetter mal zum :kotz:  ist.
Und die Halbe hinterher macht wieder alles gut!!!


----------



## LB Jörg (13. August 2008)

Kistenbiker schrieb:


> Mal den Steinwald wieder hoch holen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn ich von Malle wiederkomm dann fahren wir mal wieder eine anständige Steinwaldrunde......also mit genausoviel Bergab wie Bergauf

G.


----------



## Kistenbiker (13. August 2008)

DU bist mein MANN !!! 

Da sollen sich mal  andere ein Beispiel dran nehmen 

PS: Dann aber ohne Karte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vietze (14. August 2008)

@Kistenbiker:
Bist du der, der sich erst vor kurzem einen Zahn rausgeschlagen hat hat beim biken?! Der Pyro und ich hatten da am Montag beim Essen ein Gespräch mit einem Dienstag-Abends-Fahrer 



> Wenn ich von Malle wiederkomm dann fahren wir mal wieder eine anständige Steinwaldrunde......also mit genausoviel Bergab wie Bergauf



Yes, bin ich dabei 


Übrigens bin ich gestern den Weg gefahren, der zuerst in Richtung Saubadfelsen läuft und dann beim Einstieg untere Naturlehrpfad mit der Treppe endet.  Wahnsinnig geil, genau mein Ding! Und das geile ist, dass man sich nicht mal auf die Fresse legt, so wie es bei mir des öfteren vorkommt, wenn ich den Katzeltrögel "versuche"


----------



## Kistenbiker (14. August 2008)

NEEEE das war ich doch nicht.......die alte Petze kauf i mir noch 

Habe mir aber nur ein großes Stück vom Zahn abgehauen......
Werd jetzt wo die Gebissleiste wieder hergestellt ist das gleiche nochmal versuchen  

Ja Katzeneck ist schon eine sch.... Strecke.
Da ist mir der Kibi schon lieber 

Was macht das Schaltwerk ??

Und ab in den steinigen Wald....


----------



## LB Jörg (14. August 2008)

Kistenbiker schrieb:


> PS: Dann aber ohne Karte



Beim Zrenner oder in der Eisdiele ist aber schon eine Karte erlaubt.

Können ja mal die ultimative 5-6 Gipfelbüchertour machen und dabei nur die schönen flowigen Trails (also alles außer Katrö ) mit reinnehmen.
Oder Katrö in der Mitte aussteigen....

G.


----------



## Kistenbiker (14. August 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Beim Zrenner oder in der Eisdiele ist aber schon eine Karte erlaubt.
> 
> Können ja mal die ultimative 5-6 Gipfelbüchertour machen und dabei nur die schönen flowigen Trails (also alles außer Katrö ) mit reinnehmen.
> Oder Katrö in der Mitte aussteigen....
> ...



Da ist die Karte erlaubt 

ultimative 5-6 Gipfelbüchertour???? Hoffe mal das sind nicht so viele HM´s wie es sich anhört.....sonst steig i schon vor der hälfte des KT aus    und leg mich nieder.


----------



## LB Jörg (14. August 2008)

Kistenbiker schrieb:


> Da ist die Karte erlaubt
> 
> ultimative 5-6 Gipfelbüchertour???? Hoffe mal das sind nicht so viele HM´s wie es sich anhört.....sonst steig i schon vor der hälfte des KT aus    und leg mich nieder.



Ich werd wohl kaum ein Hm Monstertour vorschlagen
Weißt doch das ich eher der geschickte Antihöhenmeterwegefinder bzw. Hmumgeher bin dem 1 Berggipfel pro Tour ansich reicht.

G.


----------



## Vietze (14. August 2008)

Kistenbiker schrieb:


> Was macht das Schaltwerk ??
> 
> Und ab in den steinigen Wald....



Obligatorische Frage nach dem Katzentrögel oder weißt du da was?!

Bei einem Abgang am KaTrö hats mir das Schaltauge verbogen. Der Pyro hats aber wieder hingebracht (sollte mal einer sein CUBE Schaltauge verbiegen, eine Nicolaiachse passt zum geradebiegen ).
Ist zwar jetzt nicht wirklich gut, aber es hält zum rumradeln. Muss ich mir mal ein paar auf Vorrat besorgen


----------



## OLB EMan (14. August 2008)

hmm .. wo verbiegt man dann am katzentrögel nen schaltauge?


----------



## Stawold_Bou (14. August 2008)

@Jörg:Malle?? hä? hmmm...


----------



## ibislover (15. August 2008)

war 5 tage in der oberpfalz unterwegs und der steinwald ist wirklich nicht schlecht.
wir sind von erbendorf zum O-Turm hoch, dann katzentrögel runter, nochmal hoch und dann den anderen trail ganz runter und am waldhaus links/rechts und das letzte flowige stück vollends runter.
ochsenkof war natürlich auch dabei, genauso wie schneeberg und da ich in neustadt gewohnt habe, auch das waldnaab tal. waren wirklich schöne 5 tage mit ner menge spaß und schönen trails.

hoffentlich klappts im herbst nochmal.

greetz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vietze (15. August 2008)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> hmm .. wo verbiegt man dann am katzentrögel nen schaltauge?



Hier:


----------



## Pyrosteiner (16. August 2008)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> hmm .. wo verbiegt man dann am katzentrögel nen schaltauge?




... wenns Bike ungeschickt aufs Schaltwerk fällt und das Schaltauge aus noch weicherem Material is wie bei Ironhorse geht das ganz schnell...

Aber ich bin zu 100% der Meinung das das sogar schon zu beginn der Tour nicht ganz gepasst hat - der Bayer is Zeuge.

Aber egal, sowas kostet normal ca. 20 Euro und is in 2 Minuten gewechselt.



Floh, nochmal solltest Du Dich nicht aufs Schaltwerk legen weil das Schaltauge ist definitiv eingerissen !!!!   ... und nur durch gefühlvolles zurückbiegen mit paar Tricks wohl heile geblieben.




@ all:  Mit welchen Bikes seid Ihr denn in der Umgebung unterwegs?


Nach 2 Tagen Motocrossfahren in Mitterteich und den damit verbundenen Muskelauszuckungen hat mir die Tour letzten Montag mit meinem Helius DH (888, DHX5.0, 38er KB, 9 Gänge, 2,5er Minion F 42a, 2,5er Highroller 60a, 18,5 Kilo) schon ziemlich gereicht bzw. manche Anstiege waren nur noch schiebend zu bewältigen.

Der Katzentrögeltrail is aber geil. Hab den nicht schwer empfunden... nur durch die Nässe waren paar Stellen tricky.


----------



## Kistenbiker (16. August 2008)

Mit dem CC Bike hier:







Dank Tune-Teile ohne Ende nur 19 Kg 
Geht bergauf wie ein Carbonrad, nur bergab muß man wegen dem geringen Federweg etwas langsamer fahren. 

@ ALL!!!
Geht am Sonntag (Vormittag) mal was zam?


----------



## Vietze (16. August 2008)

Pyro: Kloar, fahr heute nur Forststraßen mit meiner besseren Hälfte, nächste Woche besorg ich mir dann das Schaltauge. 
20 EUR fände ich für das kleine Teil aber schon recht ausgeschämt 

Sonntag geht nichts (bin ich auf dem Mofarennen in Speinshart), ich fahr jetzt dann um eins in Napfberg von meiner Freundin los, wird aber wie gesagt nur ne Kaffeefahrt, denn SIE "fährst nicht so dummes Zeugs wie ich" 

Schönes bike haste da Kistenbiker!!


----------



## Pyrosteiner (16. August 2008)

Kistenbiker... dein Bike kommt an meines ran... aaaber: Ich seh da vorn einen Umwerfer !!!

Ich hab ein 38er KB mit Boxguide KeFü... nix 22er oder 24 KB für bergauf....





Oder sollt ich doch das IH Sunday mitnehmen... is genau so schwer, aber mehr Federweg bergab...


Aber trotzdem könnten wir wenn ich mal wieder in Eurer Ecke bin alle gemeinsam fahren... wird ein Spass!


Vietze, will sich deine Freundin unbeliebt machen....?


----------



## Kistenbiker (16. August 2008)

Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> Kistenbiker... dein Bike kommt an meines ran... aaaber: Ich seh da vorn einen Umwerfer !!!
> 
> Ich hab ein 38er KB mit Boxguide KeFü... nix 22er oder 24 KB für bergauf....



He !! mir steht das ja auch altersmäßig zu!!!!!! Irgendwie muß i ja mit euch jungen mithalten können.

Apropo......wie sieht es morgen aus?? wer Lust und Zeit auf a Runde Steinwald??
Weil die Monsterrunde über den Schneeberg müßt es ned gerade sein oder doch .....keine Ahnung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ibislover (16. August 2008)

also den schneeberg hoch ist voll ätzend finde ich. hier der kollege am schnaufen:







steinwald ist angenehm, zumindest von erbendorf. vom marktredwitzhaus zieht es sich aber auch ganz schön, wenn man auf der entgegengesetzten richtung zum turm hochfährt, wie es auf der anderen seiten den katzentrögel runtergeht. ääähm...ja. 










ganz so nen panzer wie ihr fahre ich nicht. 14,8kg lassen sich gut den berghochfahren und 160/160mm exzellent den berg runterprügeln! 





greetz


----------



## Stawold_Bou (17. August 2008)

Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> Kistenbiker... dein Bike kommt an meines ran... aaaber: Ich seh da vorn einen Umwerfer !!!
> 
> Ich hab ein 38er KB mit Boxguide KeFü... nix 22er oder 24 KB für bergauf....
> 
> ...



AAABER: du wirst merken, oder gemerkt haben, dass die beiden völlig übertrieben für steinwald, fichtelgebirge, kösser & Co sind und du mit weniger schneller und besser fährst-klingt komisch is aber so! probiers aus! 160 sind perfekt!!


----------



## Stawold_Bou (17. August 2008)

Vietze schrieb:


> Pyro: Kloar, fahr heute nur Forststraßen mit meiner besseren Hälfte, nächste Woche besorg ich mir dann das Schaltauge.
> 20 EUR fände ich für das kleine Teil aber schon recht ausgeschämt
> 
> Sonntag geht nichts (bin ich auf dem Mofarennen in Speinshart), ich fahr jetzt dann um eins in Napfberg von meiner Freundin los, wird aber wie gesagt nur ne Kaffeefahrt, denn SIE "fährst nicht so dummes Zeugs wie ich"
> ...



hmmm-wollt da net der kühli mit dir fahrn??


----------



## Pyrosteiner (17. August 2008)

Kistenbiker schrieb:


> He !! mir steht das ja auch altersmäßig zu!!!!!! Irgendwie muß i ja mit euch jungen mithalten können.




Danke fürs Kompliment, da fühlt man sich als früher 76er schon gleich viiiieeel besser 

Nachdem ich heut wieder den ganzen Tag Motocrossen fahr fühl ich mich grad aber eher wie a 67er... und wenn ich morgen für zwei Tage nach Bischofsmais fahr wohl noch schlimmer...


----------



## Pyrosteiner (17. August 2008)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> AAABER: du wirst merken, oder gemerkt haben, dass die beiden völlig übertrieben für steinwald, fichtelgebirge, kösser & Co sind und du mit weniger schneller und besser fährst-klingt komisch is aber so! probiers aus! 160 sind perfekt!!



Das stimmt aber in meiner umfangreichen Bikesammlung (siehe meine Bilder) ist leider kein 100% Steilwald-kompatibles Bike vorhanden. Somit muss ich diverse Kompromisse eingehn. PS: Das Helius DH is ein sehr alter DH-Rahmen, hat hinten nur 150mm, vorn 170... trotzdem passts nicht.



@ Vietze: NAchtrag... Schaltauge 20 Euro ist billig... Ironhorse Sunday Schaltauge kostet Liste 50 Euro... für 28 Euro hab ich dann eins bekommen und bei Nicolai zahlst auch im Schnitt 30 Euro.


----------



## Vietze (18. August 2008)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> hmmm-wollt da net der kühli mit dir fahrn??



Jup, der war dann auch dabei! 
Zum Schluss sind wir dann noch den Naturlehrpfad vom Waldhaus aus gefahren, hat ihm Spaß gemacht, Downhill-Kühli 



Die sind doch irre, für so ein kleines Stück eloxierten Scheißdreck so viel Geld zu verlangen


----------



## Kistenbiker (19. August 2008)

Vietze schrieb:


> Die sind doch irre, für so ein kleines Stück eloxierten Scheißdreck so viel Geld zu verlangen



Saint Schaltwerk ran und der Käse ist gegessen 

@ Stawold Bou

Wir fahren das ja nicht weil man es braucht sondern weil das auf Dauer billiger ist als eine Domina! 
Nur die harten in den Garten

160mm bei 14 Kg ist ja was für kleine Jungs


----------



## tri4me (19. August 2008)

Kistenbiker schrieb:


> Mal den Steinwald wieder hoch holen
> Dabei muß man aber aufpassen wer den Weg aussucht



Wieso, fährt doch immer der gleiche voraus.


----------



## Pyrosteiner (19. August 2008)

Kistenbiker schrieb:


> Saint Schaltwerk ran und der Käse ist gegessen





Blos kein edles SRAM gegen Schimpansen-Glump tauschen !!!  

Naja, bei mir hats heut die Bremsaufnahme hinten verzogen, das wird sicher noch teurer....


----------

